# Ace's high



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2012)

Picked up this today after a scout notified me about it...ad stayed up on craigslist for 4 hours at the most.
It's a 40/41 Colson made Flying Ace sold at Firestone tire stores.
Came from a Ford Model T collector who cleaned it up with care after finding it in a tobacco barn in one of Va's rural peninsulas ("necks")...paid high on it, but that's the way it goes sometimes.
Always wanted this model as I love the shape of a blister tank, and paint detail, and blue is a welcome color with all of the black and red I've got.
I changed the bars, stem, and put on a set of NOS torpedo grips I was saving for such an occasion.
Chris


----------



## slick (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice Chris, VERY NICE!


----------



## Gary Mc (Sep 6, 2012)

Sweet find Chris, that bike is in amazing shape & gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Boris (Sep 6, 2012)

Well, at least we have one thing in common. If yours is a 1941, there's been some question as to whether the dropstand was still being used this late on this model. I'm thinking that a kickstand would be correct. I could be wrong though. I've yet to see an original blue one as nice as yours. Enjoy!


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Sep 6, 2012)

Very nice I see there are still some bikes in the "Virginia's"


----------



## Dave K (Sep 6, 2012)

Wow wonderful bike


----------



## bricycle (Sep 6, 2012)

Wholly moses, you have SCOUTS????


----------



## vincev (Sep 6, 2012)

WOW! really nice find.


----------



## Boris (Sep 6, 2012)

Are you using an air bolt to hold the front fender in place?


----------



## vincev (Sep 6, 2012)

Please explain your obvious sarcastic remark aimed at Scrub.


----------



## scrubbinrims (Sep 6, 2012)

*blister in the sun*

Thanks for the comments, I'm really pleased with this one.
I wouldn't say I have scouts, but I would say that I treat people fairly that bring things to my attention.
Yep, still rural areas, barns, and a lot of older establishments here in the Commonwealth to pull from...I feel very fortunate to be here in these circumstances, but it ain't like these bicycles are dropping in my lap.
Plan on replacing the air bolt in addition to a seat wear tab and slapping on some firestone high speed tires, cuz that's how the purist in me rolls Dave.
Chris


----------



## Larmo63 (Sep 6, 2012)

*Big Bicycle Brother*

By "scouts," Chris really means that he has an underground bunker where he 

directs a whole cadre of drones via a panel of monitors so that he can see through 

old rotted wood rafters and roofs in the hinterland. We now see that the initial cash 

outlay for all of this top secret equipment is beginning to reap benefits and, a rather 

nice bicycle collection.


----------



## dougfisk (Sep 6, 2012)

Damn you! 

Can I maybe have the ones you reject?


----------



## dfa242 (Sep 7, 2012)

slick said:


> Very nice Chris, VERY NICE!




What he (and others) said!


----------



## Buster1 (Sep 7, 2012)

Very nice find!  I like the paint scheme too.


----------



## themotorcycleguy (Sep 7, 2012)

So it's true.... some of the old bikes were painted! The only ones I find are the ones that came in rust. 
 Nice looking bike. Yet another to add to my list of dreams.


----------



## krateman (Sep 8, 2012)

Very cool bike. I am surprised you could find NOS grips for that bike. Is it an obscure model? I like the very obscure, unusual and rare bikes that are seldom seen or heard of. I like that paint scheme.


----------



## thebicyclejungle (Sep 9, 2012)

Awesome find!! I want to ride it.


----------



## silvertonguedevil (Sep 10, 2012)

Awesome bike!!!


----------



## fuzzyktu (Sep 12, 2012)

great bike!  I always see these in burgundy.  only the 2nd blue one Ive seen.


----------



## Springer Tom (Sep 12, 2012)

*Hey I resemble that remark.....*




heres another blue one for you....


----------



## Boris (Sep 12, 2012)

...and another, a little rougher, but I like it!


----------



## bricycle (Sep 14, 2012)

Would anyone like to be a "Scout" for me?.....I can't pay a whole lot, and no 401K plan, but.....


----------

